# Cannondale Hollowgram SL Chainset



## smokeysmoo (15 Oct 2011)

I'm looking for a Cannondale Hollowgram SL Chainset with 175mm cranks for my CAAD10. 

I'd like to trade the original FSA SL-K Light Carbon BB30, 34/50 175mm chainset off my CAAD10.

The original is in fantastic condition, and I only want to change it for aesthetic reason to be brutally honest 

Someone pointed out how good the Hollowgram SL chainset would look on my bike, and like I fool I Googled it, and I now have to agree 

Or, if anyone know where I can buy one then I'd be happy to sell my SL-K to help me fund it.


----------



## brokenflipflop (15 Oct 2011)

Hello SS,

I'd imagine you're disappointed that this isn't a reply to say I have what you need....sorry.



I've got a CAAD 10 though. Why don't you do what I've done with mine and bugger about with the Groupset so it either doesn't work properly or it sounds like a sewing machine. Serves me right for trying to be a smart-arse and change the original wheels

.

Good luck with the crank/chainset thingy.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Oct 2011)

Hi BFF, what have you managed to do to your chainset then? Changing your wheels shouldn't have any effect. FWIW my wheels are not original, and I'm running a Sram red cassette, KMC chain and I've even changed the jockey wheels in the rear mech, so come on then, what have you done :?:


----------

